# Turbo Blue



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Quick question please. Current car is TTRS ARA Blue. (No longer available). I am considering a new TTRS in Turbo Blue but Due to current lockdown its not possible to view Turbo Blue in person.

Any views would be appreciated.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Turbo blue looks smart, much like the old Sprint blue on the orignal S3.

Always best to see it in person though, I reccon the way things are going, July 2022 should be good for it.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

tomcat said:


> Quick question please. Current car is TTRS ARA Blue. (No longer available). I am considering a new TTRS in Turbo Blue but Due to current lockdown its not possible to view Turbo Blue in person.
> 
> Any views would be appreciated.


It's a bit flat when you see it in the flesh and you can spec that colour on most Audis, so it's quite common too. Just go on Audi's website and look at some used cars if you want to see it, but as I said, in the flesh it's not up to much. If really you want it to look special spec an Exclusive colour... my car turns heads constantly 8) Else, Miami Blue, Voodoo or Mexico are all worth a look. I'm sorry to say that to my eyes (just my opinion), Turbo Blue is a bit naff. Your call though buddy - also try looking on youtube... colour choice makes or breaks the car, so take your time and make your own mind up... if I do order a TTRS this year, I was going to spec Miami Blue 8) Pal of mine has a 718 GTS in that colour - gorgeous,


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks

Help and advise appreciated.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

not seen it in the flesh but can appreciate it's a flat colour.

Best blue I've seen on an Audi is the Kingfisher blue.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I had the turbo blue and changed to riviera blue exclusive, turbo blue is a bit common throughout the range


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

j77drs said:


> I had the turbo blue and changed to riviera blue exclusive, turbo blue is a bit common throughout the range


Good man, wise move. Riviera is stunning on the TT


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I saw a turbo blue when i went to check up on the RS7 just before xmas, looked good. One of the better blues for sure.
Look at the dealers used stock and then goto site, you can still look at cars outside.

I might even have a photo of one somewhere. Wife is looking to replace the TTS and i took a quick snap of that and the orange.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a look at a turbo blue RS last year. It looked pretty good in the shown room but nothing special outside. What really put me off was that shortly after I saw a VW up and a little Toyota in the same colour. Too common and not special IMO but the choice as always is yours.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

It's not great is it? If you want special, it's a case of biting the bullet and going exclusive I'm afraid to say. Ara Blue was available at one point, that was nice. I think you're looking at Nogaro or one of the Porsche colours... Mexico is still one I really like, but for real eye popping you want Miami or Riviera - they simply glow, well worth it IMO.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ara Blue looks much better i'm still in awe of mine 

I wouldn't buy that blue above unless you like being called Smurf.


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Well I only ever looked at one TTS & that was the one I bought Nardo grey,black edition with red brake callipers & red leather stole my heart & absolutely stunning in my opinion but each to their own .
I do however think you need to physically see a car to fall in love with it.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of a TT in Kingfisher blue, Miami Blue or Riviera

please?

many thanks


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Turbo Blue is not great 

Audi seem to "Love" retro. They've added all new bonnet vents across range to echo the "Quattro" so maybe they should have offered some of the MK1 TT colours to the run out phase of the TT & RS range especially?

Maybe a Malibu Blue (With Pearl Lacquer)









On a MK3









Papaya Orange









Or Berry (Pearl)









I've already seen an RS in berry Pearl at Audi Exclusive and it looks stunning


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Colours can be a bit like marmite - people either love them or hate them. I've had a Turbo Blue TTRS for 6 months so obviously I'm in the love it camp but hopefully the following will be of some help.

the current range of colours is quite limited so if you want to stay with blue then your only options are turbo blue or an exclusive finish at circa an extra £2k before any discount. You haven't mentioned what trim level your thinking about however if it's a base or sport edition then IMO there are better options that make the car nicer / better and are more desirable when it comes to selling / trading in. If it's a vorsprung then then I'd imagine £'s won't be a factor.

The Black styling pack - which is on the sport edition and above adds black highlights to the exterior, including the radiator grille, front blade and rear diffuser insert, badges and Audi Logo completely changes the appearance of the car and contrasts nicely with the blue. Well worth playing around with the configurator on the Audi site to see how impacts the look of the car.

I would also try to see an actual car itself - in my experience unlike some other colours the blue can look quite different under different lighting conditions

Compared to my previous black and white cars it's a doddle to keep clean and looking good and generates lots of complements- I'm frequently asked about both the car and the colour.

In 5he meantime have attached a couple of photos of mine after it's been polished.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Frizzley said:


> Colours can be a bit like marmite - people either love them or hate them. I've had a Turbo Blue TTRS for 6 months so obviously I'm in the love it camp.


Colours, and their choice is indeed very emotive, almost guaranteed to start a debate :lol:

I do like blue cars, my first Audi GT Coupé (82) was Amazon blue followed by an Ocean Blue Quattro. That said I've mostly had Black cars and each time I've said "Never Again!"   My longest ownership period was with a Green car, which most people would hate 

This German TTRS in dark green - WOW - I'm not totally sold on the whole package but the colour is amazing. I spent ages sat in the RS5 in this colour, at the Audi forum Ingolstadt - then came back and bought a TT!










I guess the only thing that puts "me" off Turbo Blue is that it is a shade I associate with Renault, Fiat, and more recently Jaguar. It's not terrible, it just feels like it's a colour following a trend, rather than leading one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi's colours are always safe, they don't do leading...
Black, white and 10 shades greys...


----------

